# Dose any one use one of those ThermaCELL bug repellars?



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

I am looking to buy one but don't know if they really work. So if you do have one how do you like it?

Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have 3 of them... they work like a charm. Doesn't do well in wind, but if you have wind, the bugs are not bad anyway.

You will love it... :beer:


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

do you need to use 3 or dose 1 do the trick?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a couple of them. When I was bear hunting in 2007 i used it and no bugs at all.

Then when camping during the summer I put about 3 of them around the picnic tables and want now and it keeps all the bugs away.

They work great.


----------



## HeavyD (Jun 28, 2009)

A little late to the conversation, but I would never do a spring bear hunt or early fall hunt without ThermaCell. One does a fine job. The scent does not bother big game at all. I've had multiple bears and deer walk right next to my stand. I had a bear lay down for about 30 minutes next to my tree the first time I used ThermaCell in Canada.

10 minutes and you have a near bug free zone. Great for camping as well!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Do these repell flies as well?


----------



## HeavyD (Jun 28, 2009)

Absolutely. Again, my first experience was a spring bear hunt in northern Manitoba. Thermacell did a great job.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Used one in Northern Sask fishing this spring and it worked great.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have three and use them for outside events both here and at friends. Almost all of my friends have purchased them after seeing how well they work. Only down fall is they are a bit spending to operate!

First great test was a Labor Day hunt a few years back. Had two of them then. While driving out to set up decoys the mosquitos where so thick it looked like fog! Had to put a cloth over my mouth and nose to set up to avoid inhaling them.

We got the Thermo cells set up and it was amazing that within a few minutes we had a circle of almost bug free area around the blinds. Wind never came up and temp where perfect for them and they stayed active well into the morning. The air just hummed!

I bought another right after that and now have the belt carrier for them as well.


----------



## trophy-1 (Apr 27, 2010)

i have one works great i used it in canada could not have servied the skeeters with out it . :beer:


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

Use it in Canada spring bear hunting and down here in Va. spring turkey hunting. It's a great product :beer:


----------



## ironmanhw (Dec 1, 2010)

you took the words from my mouth.
i am in a big conflict if to buy ThermaCELL bug or not and this post help
me understand that it is worth the prise.
thank you guys!


----------

